# The Latest From WILCO: Bladerunner Gun!



## Sgt Wilco (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi Guys! 
Here's pics of the latest and greatest--- Deckard's PKD Pistol from Bladerunner! 
Very simple construction: main body, 3 'greeblies' and the translucent amber grips. 
Cost is $45.00 plus $5.00 shipping; I accept check, money order or PayPal (id william lenches, email address [email protected]). 

http://www.dreadnaught-industries.com/props_files/Wilcomodels/BladeRunner_pistol_1.jpg 
http://www.dreadnaught-industries.com/props_files/Wilcomodels/BladeRunner_pistol_2.jpg 
http://www.dreadnaught-industries.com/props_files/Wilcomodels/BladeRunner_pistol_kit1.jpg 
http://www.dreadnaught-industries.com/props_files/Wilcomodels/BladeRunner_pistol_kit2.jpg 

Thanks for looking! 
---Da Sarge


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Cool! Looks dead on!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Sarge,

Any chance of doing a clamshell revolver from BG?


----------



## Sgt Wilco (Jan 29, 2004)

Funny you should ask! I happen to have a S&W Model 10, 3" barrel revolver on my workbench right now... And I've machined a couple of slogs of resin out so they fit perfectly over the gun. I should be doing the exterior machining early next month. Don't look for it to be exactly like everybody else's kit; I want mine to look a little snazzier. Like, having the option to replace the upper rail with actual Weaver rail... 
---Da Sarge


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow! That's great! (This was NOT a set-up for Sarge, BTW  )

I recently viewed the podcast showing one of the earlier models with the clamshell over the revolver and was impressed by the looks of it. Six shots or not, it's a powerful package :thumbsup:


----------

